# Electric Step Burstner T625 on Ducato 2005 - attaching?



## judder (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi I want to fit an electric step - probably an Omni Step. Have been surfing for ages looking for where it attaches to the van but am none the wiser. 

Looking at my van it looks like I would have to screw it to the fiberglass inbuilt 'step' but not sure if this is strong enough. Do I buy metel extension brackets to attach it to the chassis?

If anyone knows or can have a look at their 625 (or similar models) I would appreciate it.

Not sure how a fitting kit for a Ducato can account for the different bodywork arrangements of different conversions.

Any advice/links to instructions etc appreciated


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Do you mean a step for the caravan body or the cab? Would it be a single or double step?

I'd assume a Ducato fitting kit would refer to the cab only, where a slide-out might conceivably be fitted.

You're unlikely to get a ready-made kit for the caravan part, I'd have thought, as it would have been designed by Burstner who presumably decided that one wasn't necessary (all motorhome designers have _exceedingly_ long legs - it's an essential qualification apparently).

I think you're right to be concerned about fastening it to a fibreglass floor, as the leverage when it's extended and stepped upon would be considerable, and it would almost certainly split unless reinforced in some way. I'd try to locate a metal fabricator and see if they can help. (Or carry a portable step)

Others may know better and that's the beauty of MHF!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

1 If your van has a manually extending step then fit the electrically powered one to the same fixing points. 

2 If your van does not have any extending step then why do you want one?

3 If you are (2) then seriously consider fixing the step to the chassis with stout extenders as there will be a lot of cantilever force applied when the step is used.

4 There is always a plastic milk crate option!


C.


----------



## johnnyjp (May 28, 2017)

Hi, 

I have a Burstner i660. The dealer had fitted (its in the Burstner handbook as well) an electric omni step to the bottom of the black plastic lower step thats part of the body. Years on, the leaverage on that step has damaged the plastic step. I now dont use the electric one, but carry a separate one. 

I'm currently looking for a replacement for the plastic step thats on, and then i'll reinforce with a metal sheet before thinking about hanging the electrical one again.


----------

